# Case 480 4x4



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Any one know how well a Case 480 4x4 backhoe will push snow with a 12ft push box. The lots are 5-6 acres with aprox. 150 yard long runs. A guy I know is selling his and its in great shape...just painted, several new parts and hoses etc, its a super clean machine and I have a chance to buy it for a steal. Another question....If we dont get the wheel loader we want I was going to rent a CAT 430D backhoe, will the Case push as well and as much as the CAT 430D will, Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Well first off, that's comparing two totally different pieces of equipment. The case 480 is much smaller, lighter and has probably half the horse power, the cat 430 is much bigger stronger, heavier and just over 100 HP....So its just MO that you have to compare apples to apples bud and in this case, not even close....just my 2 cents, good luck ! cheers


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

480 is the tractor loader only right? No hoe?

We pushed a 12 ft pusher on a 580K 4x4 no problems, maybe a 10 is a better bet?? The Cat 430 is a powerhouse compared to either case. BUT.....If the price is right and you have other uses for the 480 why not, it might not get you done as fast, but it'll get you done and then it's yours. Easily pay for it in a decent winter, then you have it for years to come, or as a good salt loader or back up as you grow...

IMO you need to look at :
1-How much you can work it?
2-How much it can earn you doing snow?
3-How much other revenue it can generate? Other 8-9 months...
4-How much is the purchase vs rental of the 430?
5-How much slower it will be than the 430?
6-How much is that time worth to you?
7-Does buying have any tax advantages for depreciation or other?

Seems to me if you can earn with it outside of snow, or earn enough doing snow, plus get the benefit of tax breaks, then why not? So what if the lot takes an hour longer, you still have your own machine to bill hourly for stacking there and other sites, plus other work possibilities you don't have now.

Only reason I'd rent over buy is if you have no other legit need, no where to store it safely in the off season or if it has mechanical issues.

It is a 4X4 RIGHT??? If not I wouldn't go near it......................


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

The 480 is not a BH without the hoe attatchment. That is a 570 Case. The 480 is a smaller version of the 580. I am not sure of the weight but I don't think it is very heavy. A CAT 430 is similar to a 590 Case.100 hp and about 15000lbs. My guess is a 480 is about 55hp and maybe 9-10 000 lbs.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

What do you know about Case machines?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks for the responses, I found out its a 79, even though it looks like its a year or two old. It has around 4k hours on it. The bucket size is only 1yrd at best. It comes with 4 different buckets but a bit too small for me, but like some one said, it would make a great yard machine. He's asking 12k but I bet it could go for 10ish.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

*480 case*

i only know how to pay for them


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

10K would buy a full size Michigan loader......seems a little steep for not so big piece of 30 year old iron...JMO


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

forestfireguy;1085039 said:


> 10K would buy a full size Michigan loader......seems a little steep for not so big piece of 30 year old iron...JMO


Thats what I thought. He just put 6k into the machine but it's just too small, plus we just bought a loader w/2yrd bucket.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Problem with those old michigans isnt owning them but buying/replacing major componets when they go. We used to tear through snow like nothing with a fleet of 175's with wings but the repairs on them add up quikly. Personally I think you can get away with a backhoe and repairs but jumping up to a older loader of any size pretty much needs a dedicated shop.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

That is way too much money for that machine IMO


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

That way to much. Backhoe market is in the dumps right know. I bought a used 4x4 backhoe cheaper than a good used skidloader. Look around, If you buy from a Equipment store you can rent to own, Have them in finace it, and make them add a warrenty if you do buy.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I know that this thread has been around a while, and that the issue for the OP has been put to bed. I did, however, want to point out that Case made a 480 TLB, and a "loader landscaper" which was doubed the 480LL. It seems as though most posters, in this thread, are assuming the later (480 LL). The OP made the comment that the unit came with multiple buckets, which leads me to believe that he is refering to the tractor/loader/bachoe model. While this machine will weigh more (and be able to push more) it still is in no way close to a Cat 430. I don't think that they offered 4X4 on the 480 either, though I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

DGODGR;1094463 said:


> I know that this thread has been around a while, and that the issue for the OP has been put to bed. I did, however, want to point out that Case made a 480 TLB, and a "loader landscaper" which was doubed the 480LL. It seems as though most posters, in this thread, are assuming the later (480 LL). The OP made the comment that the unit came with multiple buckets, which leads me to believe that he is refering to the tractor/loader/bachoe model. While this machine will weigh more (and be able to push more) it still is in no way close to a Cat 430. I don't think that they offered 4X4 on the 480 either, though I'm not sure about that.


It was a 4x4, the buckets were (I think) 8", 12", 18" and 24". I'm in desperate need for another piece of equipment. I cant find ANY subs, I have a bunch of guys who are willing to operate our equipment but no guys with their own plows....every other truck in our city has a plow,  I might see if he will take 8k for it and put a 10ft push box on it.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Brian Young;1094491 said:


> It was a 4x4, the buckets were (I think) 8", 12", 18" and 24". I'm in desperate need for another piece of equipment. I cant find ANY subs, I have a bunch of guys who are willing to operate our equipment but no guys with their own plows....every other truck in our city has a plow,  I might see if he will take 8k for it and put a 10ft push box on it.


WTF! I made an inquiry about work in PA (including possibly being a sub) and your reply was that everybody and their brother was into snow removal (I am, of course, parraphrasing). No harm, no foul, but if you can't get any subs that seems very different than what you posted in that networking thread.
I would think that that machine would be a pretty reliable unit. For $8k I don't see how you can go wrong. It has the same basic engine as the 580 (Cummins) but has less HP. You might try posting on Heavy Equipemnt Forums for moer info.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

DGODGR;1094615 said:


> WTF! I made an inquiry about work in PA (including possibly being a sub) and your reply was that everybody and their brother was into snow removal (I am, of course, parraphrasing). No harm, no foul, but if you can't get any subs that seems very different than what you posted in that networking thread.
> I would think that that machine would be a pretty reliable unit. For $8k I don't see how you can go wrong. It has the same basic engine as the 580 (Cummins) but has less HP. You might try posting on Heavy Equipemnt Forums for moer info.


If I remember right weren't you looking to move to Pittsburgh? We're 2 hrs north and yes, there are tons of plows up here. I might have been about two weeks late posting an ad in our local paper but unfortunately I didn't get 100% conformation on a lot of accounts until a couple weeks ago AND I had everything set up til' 2 other plower's backed out.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

It is unfortunate, and pretty obvious, that dry humor/light ribbing does not come over well via e-mail, texting, or on forums. I do not feel as though you were offended, but after reading your reply, and re-reading my prior post, I realized that, without inflection, (and sometimes even with it) it would be easy to take my comments in a way other than that which I intended. From that realization I wish to extend an appology if I have upset you, in any way, from my attempts at dishing out a little poop in good fun. There was no offense intended. Again, I am not getting that from your response. I simply saw that it could easily be construed the wrong way. Good luck getting your ducks in a row.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

DGODGR;1094816 said:


> It is unfortunate, and pretty obvious, that dry humor/light ribbing does not come over well via e-mail, texting, or on forums. I do not feel as though you were offended, but after reading your reply, and re-reading my prior post, I realized that, without inflection, (and sometimes even with it) it would be easy to take my comments in a way other than that which I intended. From that realization I wish to extend an appology if I have upset you, in any way, from my attempts at dishing out a little poop in good fun. There was no offense intended. Again, I am not getting that from your response. I simply saw that it could easily be construed the wrong way. Good luck getting your ducks in a row.


No, I wasn't offended. Maybe this is a sign of things to come, (no one wanting to plow) maybe in the next couple years we will be able to raise rates, IDK, I guess I could just buy another truck but I was hoping to wait until summer so I can get my 2011 or 12 F350 diesel.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

I have never seen a 4x4 480....thought the 580C was the first model to have a handful of 4x4's....?


----------

